# nabed at the border by dudleydoright aghhhh



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

well kenbo i tried . my aunt & uncle where heading back to toronto and the dam mounties decided the ambrosia maple wood i sent back with them was to nice for kenbo . they said it had to have papers to cross the boarder. is there a restiction on wood going up there ? i dont know but they snatched it . theres been a theivery i bet that dudleydoright has got a new coffee table right about now. dam those were some nice wide boards too. can you mail that stuff up there and get a way with it ? dont worry ken ill get some up there to ya. somehow. and isnt maple the leaf on there flag they should have let it right on by damit. duck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2013)

They really like to get the taxes on it. Nice try.............. Amazing how we can't stop people from illegally crossing the border but we sure can nab the wood. I am impressed with their sleuthing abilities. They recognized the terrorist duck wood right off the bat. Put thoroughly disgusted smiley right here............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

iv crossed that border a hundred times and never had any problem never been searched or anything so have they thats ridiculous. if i wood have tacked it together and made it a box or something they would not have bated an eye , they must have been bored or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2013)

That sucks!

Dave, why don't you loosely tack the boards together into a long skinny box, and stick a sign on it that says 'Mountie Coffin'?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

this is a bunch of crap . i got to check into this. ill bet if it was (loosely made into somthing) they couldnt do anything. they need to go bust drug smugglers or terrorist or something a little more important than some old curly poopwood.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

That blows serious chunks. Thanks for trying anyway. I'm less and less impressed with the Canadian government and the arrogant sob's that they employ at our borders. Can't speak english? Come on in. Can't get employment because you have no skill to bring to Canada? Come on in!!! Want free healthcare and social assistance because you can't speak english and have no employable skills? COME ON IN!!!!! But god help us all if a little piece of wood comes across the border. Great white north my ass.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Dammit!!!! Now I have to moderate myself. I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on myself now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Dammit!!!! Now I have to moderate myself. I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on myself now.



Ken have you ever been to Kelowna or penticton, BC don't go only arid area in all of canada- and guess who dominates the population and I mean dominates!!!!! BIG time. I will give you a very subtle hint- They left their camels in their homelands..............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't get me started on this subject Mike. They'll need an elephant tranquilizer dart to bring me down off the ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2013)

Better get 2 darts..........................


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Play it safe Mike.......after living my life watching the Canadian government piss on my heritage and give my rights and my country away to anyone unable to speak our national language..... you'd better get 3 darts.


Dammit!!!!!! Now I'm gonna have to ban myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

so whats the deal here ken on getting wood across the boarder . theres away around everything in this fine place we call home. ive driven up there with all kinds of undeclared stuff never a problem. do they check the mail to? with wood smelling dogs. this is a joke. im going to send some and see if there paying attention. if that does not work ill wait for a south wind and float it across lake erie lol


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> so whats the deal here ken on getting wood across the boarder . theres away around everything in this fine place we call home. ive driven up there with all kinds of undeclared stuff never a problem. do they check the mail to? with wood smelling dogs. this is a joke. im going to send some and see if there paying attention. if that does not work ill wait for a south wind and float it across lake erie lol




I'm not sure what the deal is. I'll never pretend to understand our government and its proficient way of destroying the land I was once proud to call my home. The biggest oxymoron I know is "government intelligence". Either way, I do thank you for trying.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

you know up on lake erie where we fish and hunt in lorain ohio a city right next to me theres always those homeland security suvs with ins agents sitting there looking north to canada all the time year round we ask them what the hell they sit there all the time for were the waiting for a canadian invasion . they got pissed what a waste of tax money they need to be down there in texas all of them


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

ill get some up there ken . they cant out smart the ol duck lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Play it safe Mike.......after living my life watching the Canadian government piss on my heritage and give my rights and my country away to anyone unable to speak our national language..... you'd better get 3 darts.
> 
> 
> Dammit!!!!!! Now I'm gonna have to ban myself.




Kenbo- funny- we would have this conversation today. Kathie had to fill paperwork for FIL out at hospital. Here are the choices when you fill out nationality- afri-american- asian- latino- hispanic- and here we go(non latino-nonhispanic) WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT now she is a 5' kind very educated mellow blonde grandma but she came home ticked off. We aint much happier down here at whats happenin either. Major fit smiley for about 4 pages here........


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

lets face it mike we are the dam minority. the paying dam minority

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't worry. I work 50+ hours a week so that they don't have to. Man this thread has gotten side tracked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 30, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Man this thread has gotten side tracked.



That was my feeble attempt at moderating.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2013)

Duck and Ken, sad to hear about the problems in getting wood up to Ken. Border patrol/customs/etc is a joke... I think both the US and Canadian governments need a reboot/restart...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh man, that is Horrible. Maybe you should remind them of the PR nightmare over Gibson Guitar's wood being seized? In the US, "National Park Service" has become an agency no one wants to admit working for. Maybe you could subtly let them know their Border Patrol outfit could become the same. So sorry, Ken, you didn't get that wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> so whats the deal here ken on getting wood across the boarder .



Any wood with bark or any kind of fungus (spalted wood) or even just maple with tap holes that make it LOOK like it might have a fungus --- all of these are always subject to possible problems at borders. This is nothing new and hardly limited to Canada. Yes, it is overlooked much of the time but if you get some tight-ass sob who really follows the rules ... watch out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2013)

That is insane I live near the VT PQ border millions of board feet of logs cross from VT to Quebec every year and much of it comes back across as processed lumber.


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> That is insane


 
Ah ... for some reason you expect sanity from governments?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 7, 2013)

Good point. A coup;e of years ago my parents both in their 80's took a drive from VT to ME through Quebec. When they crossed from Quebec into ME. they were detained at the border by US customs for over two hours while the car was searched and they were questioned about what business the had in ME and why the traveled through Quebec to get there. Apparently because they could was not the correct answer. They came home via NH where they picked up some tax free goods and smuggled them back into VT. The VT NH border is very lightly guarded.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2013)

Need to find a border guard that is in to woodworking, and take him some wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

